# Cherry Grove/Myrtle Beach Questions



## Scuba Steve (Mar 17, 2006)

Is it true that Cherry Grove only lets you king fish when there are tournements and how's the fishin in Myrtle Beach in mid April?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I know they have special spots right at the end of the pier reserved for people king fishing, but I think you can try for them when ever you want


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

You can king fish off of cherry grove year round it is Garden City that only allows it during tournys.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

in mid april you can catch whiting, spots, flounder, blues...Thats usually around the time that the fish start to come in depending on the water temp.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 17, 2006)

do you think it would be possible to catch a king or even a spanish at that time?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I dont think the water will be warm enough yet. You are lookin for low 60's for the spanies and upper 60's for the kings. The spanish should be in by early may and the kings by the end of may into early june...


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 17, 2006)

is anybody gonna be fishin down in MB during the 8th through 17th


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

there's always a chance, first kings and spanish are almost always in april


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Ill be fishing some days that week...I dont know if ill be king fishing yet..depends on the water temperature.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

SS, I might have started trying to get some whiting to bite in the surf by then.


----------



## bobbysue517 (Mar 25, 2004)

*75 by next saturday*

The extended forcast is calling for 75 on saturday. Hopefully the water will start warming. I might try to go out next weekend just to get the dust off my reels.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 17, 2006)

do u think i should king fish er would that jus be a waste of time? and if anybody is fishin at cherry grove durin those days ill probably be the only one kingin cuz i'm gettin anxious and if anybody wants to join me that would be nice


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't kingfish. But I may hit apache, more than likely I will hit the surf in search for some whiting and other fins looking to eat....

I think I am going to have to hit the bait holes soon. Like Bobbysue said the forecast has it warming up pretty nicely.

Bobbysue lemme know if you see any bait swimming down that way..


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Ill be at cherry grove most likly fishing in the surf for whiting since thats the fish of the month...I might king fish depending on the water temperature...Its supposed to be getting warmer this week so hopefully the water will start to warm up.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

I drove past CG pier last weekend when it hit 80 degrees air temp and there were already two or three king rigs up. This doesn't say much, I've driven by in December and there were several up at that time of year. I think there are several people who don't know the critical issues germain to king fishing and think that they are around at all times. Seeing as how optimum temp for kings is 67 up to about 80 and the water temp is now in the mid 50s to 60, I'd say without a doubt you'd be wasting your time setting up a king rig in the next two or three weeks. 

You'd be better off bottom fishing or trying to catch some drum or trout in the inlets this time of year.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 17, 2006)

i might just king rig while i do my regular fishin cuz they always say that the big kings are loners so you never konw


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

This time of year it isn't a matter of whether there are many kings around, it's a matter of water temperature. Yes, smaller kings tend to school a bit, but without optimum water temps you won't see any at all.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Id say target the blacktips and bluefish. That will prob be ur best bet. You could also go after the black drum. Pretty good fight and really good eatin...


----------



## whiotewolf138 (Oct 16, 2003)

ill be fishing at mb easter weekend.

whiotewolf138


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Start the season off right by "targeting blacktips," that'll also start you off right with the locals who happen to be there fishing. Shark fishing is illegal in Horry County.


----------

